# Philippine Blue Angelfish



## Jorg

I received a disc full of pictures from my friend who specializes in Philippine Blue Angelfish. There seemed to be some interest about them so I will post some pic's of his fish and set-up. He has joined this forum now so feel free to ask him any questions on this thread.
































Pics of fish room
















Also raises Discus


----------



## Marowana

is your friend in the GTA??? i would like some baby discus


----------



## Jorg

Marowana said:


> is your friend in the GTA??? i would like some baby discus


No he lives in Alberta also. I have a dozen of those babies in one of my tanks now. It's the first time I have kept Discus I am quite surprised how active they are. For some reason I always thought discus were laid back docile fish.


----------



## Jorg

Here are some pic's of individual fish
ZEBRA PINOY








SMOKEY PINOY
















PINOY PARIBA original breeders obtained from Neil Oyama
















RAINBOW PARIBA Also from Neil Oyama threadfin widefin 








RAINBOW PARIBA again from Neil Oyama's stock widefin


----------



## Jackson

WOW! 

Those are beautiful


----------



## bettaforu

Are these the actual pictures of the fish themselves or just the pics off the Angelfish America site?

What kind of Discus does he have any Tangerine or Blood ones?


----------



## Jorg

bettaforu said:


> Are these the actual pictures of the fish themselves or just the pics off the Angelfish America site?
> 
> What kind of Discus does he have any Tangerine or Blood ones?


These are actual pics from his fish room and personal fish if these pics are on any other site other than where I or my friend have posted them then they are using them without permission.


----------



## bettaforu

Those are very nice Pinoy/Paraiba's. I wish I had a tank big enough for them but I sold my 55 gallon.

Nice to see someone in Canada is breeding them now...they are a very nice color! Any word on the Discus? I am looking for Tangerine and Pidgeon Bloods.


----------



## Jamblor

Amazing fish!


----------



## Ciddian

Faaantastic! I would love to keep some of those one day..


----------



## angel al

bettaforu said:


> Are these the actual pictures of the fish themselves or just the pics off the Angelfish America site?
> 
> What kind of Discus does he have any Tangerine or Blood ones?


Those are my own fish, the pictures were taken by my nephew who is a proffesional photographer, it was his first crack at taking fish pictures & he found it quite a challenge. I do have some red mellon discus fry right now but they have only been free swimming for a week.


----------



## lemuj

I think you already know that a lot of us are curious to find out if you can ship these fishes to GTA. Let us know how we can get our hands on some of them.


----------



## angel al

They can be shipped out via West Jet or Air Canada. Ask Jorg about availability. Because of my work schedule, I'm not involved with marketing of the fish, my whole production is sold to one agent & they are dispersed from there. I will however, be happy to answer any questions to the best of my ability about these beautiful fish.


----------

